# What camera are you guys shooting with?



## EV_007 (Jun 11, 2007)

I see a lot of awesome beamshots and photos of lights of all kinds taken by fellow CPF members.. I was just admiring them all and was wondering what you guys used to shoot them?

I've been shooting with an older Canon G3. A 4 mega pixel, but it does take pretty good shots as long as I don't need 11x17 prints from them.

I just got a Canon S3 IS moving up to 6 MP. The super macro really lets me get close while maintaining a wide angle lens effect. The optical zoom is something else. The stereo sound recording while shooting movie clips is also cool . All for under $350.

I'm really getting into photography and may move up to a DSLR very soon.

So what's your picture maker and what special techniques do you employ, if any, in making such cool imagery?


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jun 11, 2007)

My newest camera is an old Sony V1. I'm sure it's capable of much better shots than I've ever made. Good lighting seems to be the key. Older still is my 2MP Canon Elph S110 that is still a great little camera, but a bit short on settings and zoom.

Geoff


----------



## Fallingwater (Jun 11, 2007)

My digicam used to be a Sony CD200, which I got for €50 old-stock in a small shop. One of the best deals I ever struck; the pictures were really good for such an outdated digicam.
Then I got the voltage wrong on an external battery pack and blew it (thank you Sony for not including a €0.1 voltage protection diode in your originally €800 digicam).

I went back to using my hacked Nikon Coolpix 2100 for a while, then I got my present digicam which is a Kodak Z612... basically a cheaper Canon S3IS.


----------



## Pumaman (Jun 11, 2007)

kodak easyshare V550. a simple, compact point-and-shoot digital with surprising results. 5 megapixel, less than $200 by now.
i want the wide angle, dual lens version now


----------



## Illum (Jun 11, 2007)

Canon SD350 powershot,
tiny, simple to operate, EDCable...inadequate for stingy experts, perfect for a clueless n00b...that I am


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Jun 11, 2007)

Panasonic Lumix DMC-FZ50.

I also enjoy using Photoshop CS2.


----------



## cutlerylover (Jun 11, 2007)

I use mny camera alot on the forums, but I find I use the lowest quality setting to post pictures the right size...So it doesnt see its potential unless i am on vacation or somethgin...

Pentax Optio 30 - 3.2 megapixel


----------



## Closet_Flashaholic (Jun 11, 2007)

Canon 1DMII, tripod, bunch o' lenses.


----------



## Bravo25 (Jun 12, 2007)

Canon. Is there anything else?
5D, 30D, G7, S80. What ever I get in my hands. Unless I am setting up for a shoot, then it's the 5D hands down.


----------



## nekomane (Jun 12, 2007)

For pics to upload on the CPF, previously a Ricoh GX, now a Canon G7.
Both have macro capabilities of up to 1cm on the wide side (28mm), 
great for flashlight and parts pics.

Manual exposure is good for beam shots.

For other stuff, I just got meself a Canon 1D MkIII


----------



## tiktok 22 (Jun 12, 2007)

Cannon Rebel XT...


----------



## Kier (Jun 12, 2007)

Leica M2 and M6. Summicron 35mm and 50mm.

Oh wait, beamshots? I don't own a digital camera


----------



## mossyoak (Jun 12, 2007)

point and shoot? nikon 5700 coolpix 5.0 mp 8x optical zoom big glass does great nights shots actually does amazing pictures if you know how to use it

for more dedicated shooting? nikon D80 10.2 mp does everything well and very fast.


----------



## Pellidon (Jun 12, 2007)

Sony V3 for small handheld use. Zeiss optics and great macro depth of field. Sony R1 for larger "bridge camera" work. Sony Alpha 100 (Minolta Dynax) for bigger multi lens work. Switched this year from Nikon. I spend less time tinkering with the image out of the camera with the Sony's than I had to with the D-100. 

The A-100 kit lens is obviously not that great. The Minolta 75-300 (now a sony lens) and the Tamron 11-18 (also rebranded a Sony for +$100) far outdistance the 18-70 kit lens. 

But the V3 gets most of the CPF duties.


----------



## Bogie (Jun 12, 2007)

I have not posted any beam shots yet but my cameras are Canon 20D & a 1D Mark II N, but I do sports photography.


----------



## Manzerick (Jun 12, 2007)

just picked up a Samsung S730 yesterday.. Great PAS camera!!


----------



## thanos (Jun 13, 2007)

+1 for the nikon d80. Great inbetweener/prosumer, got the basic point and shoot dslr d40 modes and much of the semi-pro d200 tweaks. Needs the d200 light meter though. But damn, will those 18-200mm VRs ever go down in price....


----------



## NutSAK (Jun 13, 2007)

My main camera is a Canon S3 IS, but I don't use it for beamshots. High-ISO shots with that camera are particularly noisy. I rarely use it at ISO higher than 100. I agree with you that the movie mode on the S3 is excellent, especially the quiet zoom and stereo audio.

For the beamshot pictures I use an Olympus C-4000. Actually, since this one is usually mounted to my tripod anyway, I tend to use it for all my "EDC" pictures including knives, flashlights, etc. Even though it's an older camera, the macro mode is equal to that of the S3 IS.


----------



## matt_j (Jun 13, 2007)

Canon 5d with 24-120 lens and a fisheye
Ricoh GrD (now broken)
and in the mail Leica dlux3...

Love them. Some picture I did in Nepal month ago:
http://brunerdog.tripod.com/nepal07/index.html


----------



## Bomo (Jun 13, 2007)

My main camera is an old Olympus C2100UZ. A real fun camera to use and I have had some very nice 8x10's made even though it's just 2MP. My edc camera is a Canon A520 - inexpensive but very nice point and shoot. I use an Olympus C4000 also - just annoyed at the max 128MB (obsolete) memory cards. For the 2MP C2100UZ it's not too much of an issue but is restrictive for use with w 4MP cam.


----------



## EV_007 (Jun 13, 2007)

Wow, lots of nice cameras and photographers here.

Finally got into the DSLRs and picked up the Canon 30D with a Canon 50mm 1.4 USM and a 580EX II flash with a ST-E2 IR transmitter to trip the flash off camera wirelessly. Hope this will do me for awhile.

I debated between the Nikon D200 and the Canon 30D for a bit, but then decided to go with Canon for their good low noise at long exposures. The D200 felt very solid in my hands though. Wish the 30d had environmental seals and an LCD protective cover like the Nikon D200.. 

MK III looks awesome. Didn't know it was available yet.

RAW vs. uncompressed (Fine) JPG? Any major advantages/differences?


----------



## Bravo25 (Jun 13, 2007)

I love my 5D, but for fast action you can't beat the burst on 30D. I usually shoot both RAW, and Jpeg on critical shoots. Most of the time you can by with just Jpeg.


----------



## luigi (Jun 13, 2007)

I use a Canon S2 IS here, I love the Macro mode and how easy to use the camera is.

Luigi


----------



## eluminator (Jun 13, 2007)

You guys have money to burn. For closeups lately I use a Nikon Coolpix 3100 with a busted flash. Works great. I got it for $22 on eBay. 

I probably would have gotten it for less but the crafty seller didn't put it up for bids. It was one of those "make your best offer" deals. Now I'm wondering if I could have gotten it if I offered $15.


----------



## Bravo25 (Jun 13, 2007)

Try blowing one of those "cool pix" images up to a 4 foot by 6 foot print.


----------



## Lightfantastic (Jun 13, 2007)

Canon EOS Rebel. 10-20, 18-55, 28-200, plus various etceteras.


----------



## photorob (Jun 14, 2007)

Canon 5d and a whole lot of L's


----------



## geepondy (Jun 14, 2007)

Since I bought my S3, I find I'm moving away from DSLR. I use the DSLR when I require the speed of operation and also for serious indoor photography but I use my S3 and occasionally Sony P200 (pocket cam) for everything else and hence the DSLR now sometimes gets untouched for a few months at a time.

I see the S5 is out now but not enough features to make me jump from my S3. The S3 and A710IS are currently IMO, the two best value for dollar Canon cameras.




EV_007 said:


> I'm really getting into photography and may move up to a DSLR very soon.
> 
> So what's your picture maker and what special techniques do you employ, if any, in making such cool imagery?


----------



## Meduza (Jun 14, 2007)

My main camera is a Nikon D70 with the 18-70mm lens.

My secondary cameras is a Canon powershot A85 and a old Nikon coolpix 4300 and a even older Nikon coolpix 3200


----------



## PEU (Jun 14, 2007)

For the whole last year I used a Lumix FZ7, from now on I will use a Pentax K100D+Sigma 18-200 lens I received a few days ago.


Pablo


----------



## eluminator (Jun 14, 2007)

Bravo25 said:


> Try blowing one of those "cool pix" images up to a 4 foot by 6 foot print.



I'll try it but first I'll need to get bigger ink cartridges unless I can figure out a way to change cartridges while it's printing


----------



## matt_j (Jun 14, 2007)

Kier said:


> Leica M2 and M6. Summicron 35mm and 50mm.
> 
> Oh wait, beamshots? I don't own a digital camera



Nice setup mate.


----------



## PhotonBoy (Jun 14, 2007)

I have the Canon S3 IS too. I guess I should have waited a bit, since there's a new 8 MP Canon S5 IS announced. Nonetheless, I've very pleased with the S3's zoom and its incredible flexibility.


----------



## wiredgargoyle (Jun 14, 2007)

Canon Rebel XTi and/or Canon Powershot A40. The XTi takes a bit longer to set up so for those spur of the moment, the cat's being cute shots I grab the A40.


----------



## CLHC (Jun 22, 2007)

Well I'm no photographer, but just recently acquired the Panasonic Lumix DMC-LS70. Pretty much content with it.

Enjoy!


----------



## f22shift (Jun 23, 2007)

rebel xt w/ 17-40f4, 50 f1.8, 70-200 f4 is
sd300 w/ waterproof case
sony k550i


----------



## Echo63 (Jun 26, 2007)

Canon 1dmk2n and 350d
Canon 50mmf1.8 and 18-55 lenses
Sigma 24-70 and 70-200 EX DG f2.8 lenses
2x teleconverter and 580 EX flash


----------



## The Hobbit (Jun 26, 2007)

Canon s2 here. First "real" digi camera for me. I have not tried any beamshots yet, but it sounds like fun..


----------



## bobisculous (Jun 26, 2007)

I have a Canon Digital Rebel XT as well. I use the kit lens and also own a 70-200 f/4.

I am looking into another smaller point and shoot, as the SLR is something I dont like carrying all the time.

-Cameron


----------



## CLHC (Jun 26, 2007)

I think I'll be looking into the Canon PowerShot SD750 Digital Elph.

Any thoughts on this particular digi-shooter?


----------



## RebelXTNC (Jun 27, 2007)

I currently use a pair of Rebel XT (350D) cameras and an assortment of lenses from cheap Sigma up through much nicer Canon EF-S and L glass.


----------



## NaturalMystic (Jun 28, 2007)

If I'm doing a shoot it's usually with my Nikon D70 with the 18-70mm, 70-300mm G or 50mm prime lens. For casual daily use it's my Canon SD700is and before that my first P+S was a Nikon CoolPix 4300. Similar to Medusa's gear it seems. I'm also waiting for the 18-200mm VR lens to go down in price a bit.


----------



## flash_bang (Jun 29, 2007)

Canon G7, plain & simple.


----------



## Dreamer (Jun 30, 2007)

Canon 20D with some lenses.
Panasonic TZ3
Fuji F30.
Feel free to hv a look at my gallery, click on the link in my signature.


----------



## Coop (Jul 6, 2009)

Analog:
Fujica ST-801
Minolta Dynax 5
Canon Ixus

Digital:
Traveler Slimline X5 (my wifes cam)
Canon Powershot G5
Canon Powershot G10
Konica Minolta Dynax 5D


----------



## SCEMan (Jul 6, 2009)

Canon SX1 IS.
I also have an S3 IS but it's developed focus problems.


----------



## smokinbasser (Jul 6, 2009)

Canon Rebel T1i 500D ,18-55 IS, 55-250 IS, 50mm macro


----------



## Tom_123 (Jul 7, 2009)

> So what's your picture maker and what special techniques do you employ, if any, in making such cool imagery?


 I’m by no means one of the guys who make the awesome pictures,
however, here are my thoughts.

I think the contribution of the camera to a good picture is somehow overrated
most of the time.

Sure, to shots flashlights or other products and to make beam shots,
you’ll need a camera with a decent picture quality, a manual mode and
the ability to turn white balance to anything else than auto.
Your Canon G3 for example has all this features and even more.

IMHO, good lighting is much more important for a good picture than a good camera,
because recording light is what we are basically doing and if there is nothing worth to record,
even the best recording device can’t make a difference.

Fortunately there are many good and cheap ways to improve lighting.
E.g. bounce a flash to the ceiling to receive a softer lighting, build a light box, a DIY-Softbox and the like.

The link below shows some of my pictures made with a flash bounced to the ceiling.
They are far from being good or cool but maybe they show what I’m trying to say.
Camera was a Canon G10 ( which isn’t important because most other cameras would have done the same)
Flash was a Nissin 466, triggered by the G10 flash.

http://s671.photobucket.com/albums/vv76/_Thomas/Solarforce/

regards
Thomas


----------



## Coop (Jul 7, 2009)

Another thing that is more important than the quality of your camera: 

Patience

Now with digital photography, people are getting hasty with their pictures, as they can immediately see the result and delete it if they don't like it.
Take a little more time to take your picture. Take multiple pics, make little changes to your composition, play with camera angles, use different camera settings. This will not just give you better pictures, it will also teach you how different settings will affect your pictures...


----------



## will (Jul 8, 2009)

I have the Digital cameras with me here in Florida. 

Nikon D70s - 28-80mm zoom, 70-300mm zoom, 60mm Macro, SB-600 flash

Kodak DX7590 - A nice camera - 10X optical zoom, 30X with digital zoom 

Olympus SW 1030 - the beach camera, water proof to 10 meters, shock and freeze resistant


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jul 8, 2009)

Got a Samsung S85 since this thread first began that sees most use these days. I'll still fire up the Sony V1 occasionally, too.

Geoff


----------



## 5.0Trunk (Jul 8, 2009)

Canon SX10 IS


----------



## Nitroz (Jul 8, 2009)

Nikon D70s with 50 1.8.


----------



## lightsandknives (Jul 8, 2009)

Canon 50D and several L lenses.

Leica D-lux 4 point & shoot


----------



## smokinbasser (Jul 8, 2009)

Using the bracketing setting allows one to take multi images and choose the best of 3 at least with mine it does.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jul 8, 2009)

I just have an Olympus E-420.

Wanted to get into photography, and i thought that it was a good entry level camera for me.

Nice and compact too 

Will upgrade in a year or so... Nikon or Canon :thinking:


----------



## gallagho (Jul 10, 2009)

Just got a new toy, a Sigma DP2


----------



## Coop (Jul 10, 2009)

smokinbasser said:


> Using the bracketing setting allows one to take multi images and choose the best of 3 at least with mine it does.



There are several different types of bracketing. The most common are focus bracketing and exposure bracketing. 

Focus bracketing was originally used to compensate for the shortcomings of autofocus systems (mainly in actionphotography). But as continuous autofocus systems are getting better and better, focus bracketing is hardly used anymore for this reason, but it still has creative value...

Exposure bracketing is probably the most common bracketing option, Allowing the photographer to take multiple pictures of the same scene without having to change the settings on the camera in between shots. Therefore there is less chance of changes in composition between the shots. 
Aside from an easy way to take a picture at the right exposure when in doubt about settings, it is also a very useful tool for HDR imaging, where multiple images of the same subject at different exposure are merged to create a single image with a higher dynamic range (hence the name HDR).

now lets get back on topic


----------



## Fichtenelch (Jul 10, 2009)

Nikon D60 with Nikkor 18-55
Sony DSC-T50


----------



## nfetterly (Jul 14, 2009)

TOM 123 hit the nail on the head with lighting. Lots of indoor shots just don't have enough light unless you have some very good equipment. 

I use all of the below, but Canon XT is seeing less service these days;

Canon G9
Canon Rebel XT (350D)
Canon Mark II (with focusing screen for manual focus with Macro lens)

Lenses used with DSLR, typically (for flashlight shots)
Sigma 30 1.4 
Tamron 90 2.8 Macro


----------



## RGB_LED (Jul 14, 2009)

gallagho said:


> Just got a new toy, a Sigma DP2


 Sweet! I was eyeing the DP1 but both that and the DP2 are a wee, bit pricey for me right now.

So, I have a Canon G10, which is fine, but I would like to get a DSLR sometime in the future... Hmm... What's more important: new lights or a new DLSR?


----------



## nfetterly (Jul 14, 2009)

Hmmm, Canon Camera lens 100-400 IS ~$1200

Lots of fun with that lens - LOTS of flashlight fun as well. The expense only starts with the DSLR if you go off the deep end, not meant to be discouraging - but just know what you are getting into. I can do alot with my G9 - see this blog http://lightdescription.blogspot.com/ - it will apply to G10 as well. Also G9 tends to be with me when I travel (or G5 in car). Explore the limits of G10.


----------



## RGB_LED (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm not saying the G10 is a slouch - in fact, it's probably one of the best p&s cameras out there with tons of features. 

Trust me, I've experimented with many cameras and features starting with my friends' Nikons, I shot for 20 years with Canons & prime lenses, my friend's 2-1/4 x 2-1/4 Rolleiflex and my dearly loved Hasselblad... I even tried out smaller 35mm film cameras like the Rollei 35, Olympus XA, Yashica T4, Ricoh GR1s (still own these cameras) so I know my way around apertures, shutter speeds, exposure. I switched to digital with Canon's SD-series, then picked up a G9 and now a G10. I used the custom functions, shot raw, tried different features, low light, night mode, Av and Tv as well as P, and set my own C1 and C2 modes.

At the end of the day, it still uses an APS-C sensor so, comparing it to the results from a friend's full-frame DSLR still reveals quite a difference. Obviously you can't compare a DSLR to a advanced p&s (for lack of a better term) but the differences can be quite significant. Overall, I still think the G10 is the best bang for the buck but I guess I won't be happy until I do get a DSLR...


----------



## rockz4532 (Jul 15, 2009)

I shoot with a Canon SD790 IS. Snagged it at Best Buy for $150. My dad has a $800 DSLR that I occasionally use.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jul 16, 2009)

I absolutely adore my Canon SX110 IS with 10X optical zoom 9mp. I spent a lot of time reading reviews, opinions, prices. It can be a simple P&S or have significant flexibility for a low price--without having to go the SLR & multiple lenses route. Quite honestly, I ordered it with an intention to return it because I knew it couldn't really be good in so many areas. I just wanted to give it the old college try, before spending a couple thousand for the full featured options.

I have not second guessed my decision for one minute.


----------



## LEDobsession (Jul 18, 2009)

Nikon D90.


----------



## Echo63 (Jul 28, 2009)

Canon 1dmk2n, 40d and 350d
Sigma 10-20 24-70 70-200
Canon speedlite
borrowed "big guns" 300 and 400 f2.8 LIS Lenses

i also have a Olympus Mju1030


----------



## samson cj (Jul 31, 2009)

I shot With my Canon 40 D with Canon 18-55, for wildlife i use my friends Canon100 -400


----------



## brucec (Aug 3, 2009)

Most of the time, I use the following setups:

Nikon D90 + 18-200mm DX VR
Panasonic Lumix FX40


----------



## vaughnsphotoart (Aug 6, 2009)

Canon 5d Mk II, and a growing assortment of lenses.


----------



## D.B. (Aug 7, 2009)

I just bought a Panasonic Lumix ZS-1 so I could have a "pocket" camera when I don't want to lug around the DSLRs....


----------



## iapyx (Aug 31, 2009)

Over the years:

- Canon AV1
- Canon T70
- Nikon F80 [still in use]
- Nikon D90 Month old


----------



## bulbmogul (Aug 31, 2009)

*Canon 1DSMK3 and EF200 F/2*

Using mostly Canon 1D Bodies here, hoever I have also purchased a New Nikon D3 and Nikkor 200F/2 VR.. As for Video, i prefer the Canon XLH1 HD Unit..



Jerry


----------



## LEDobsession (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: Canon 1DSMK3 and EF200 F/2*



bulbmogul said:


> however I have also purchased a New Nikon D3 and Nikkor 200F/2 VR.



 Lucky! I want the D3X though. 

The real work is in front and behind the camera body- the photographer and the lens.

:thumbsup:


----------



## NaturalMystic (Oct 8, 2009)

*Re: Canon 1DSMK3 and EF200 F/2*

Wow this thread is still going? LOL. Well since my last post I've upgraded from the Nikon D70 to the D300, and my daily EDC camera - Canon SD700IS is now my wife's and I EDC the SD870IS. I've pre-ordered the Canon G11 as the middle ground camera between the D300 and SD870 and can't wait to get it. I'll also pick up the 270EX flash for it.
Lenses for the Nikon include the 18-70mm kit lens, 18-200mm VR, 50mm f1.8 prime, 70-300mm G. The 18-200 is the most used though.
I also do a bit of strobist photography and have 3 SB800 speedlights, Honl grids, snoot, gel holders, Rosco gel pack, umbrellas, 3 sets of stands - lightweight, mid and heavy weight (for my Alien Bees), and too many other accessories to mention!


----------



## bretti_kivi (Oct 8, 2009)

Pentax K10D. Needs cleaning and an upgrade would be nice but depends on getting some work. 
18-55, 24-70, 24, 50, 50-200, 85, 135 lenses, 2 x EF500, grip, battery. It'll do 

Bret


----------



## PCC (Oct 9, 2009)

Sony DSC-W5
Nikon D70
Nikon F4s


----------



## Jethro (Oct 10, 2009)

My digital stuff is all Canon gear. From an SD450 to a 40D and soon to have (next week possibly) a 7D. Have a G10 and a Rebel XTI too. Got a pile of decent glass for the EOS system (some EF-S specific), a fairly decent wireless strobe setup, Gitzo/Induro/Manfrotto tripods in all flavors (almost as much of a sickness as lights are to many of you, tripods are to me).

Honestly, with almost $25k in camera gear, the most used camera in my line up for personal use is my SD450 in a watertight housing. I fish with it, and if it's me time during the summer, it's fishing! (That's me, a self portrait)


----------



## Mark-60 (Nov 1, 2009)

Closet_Flashaholic said:


> Canon 1DMII, tripod, bunch o' lenses.


 
This.


-Mark.


----------



## marokero (Nov 7, 2009)

All Nikon stuff: D3, D2xs, D200IR, several flashes and lenses, RRS flash bracket, Gitzo tripod and monopod, several Pelican cases, etc. I shoot weddings for a living, and the occasional autocross race, so it's a modest kit imo.


----------



## Max_Power (Nov 7, 2009)

Nikon D300 and some professional glass: 
Nikkor FX f/1.4 50 
Nikkor DX 18-200VR <-- carry this one lens on vacation
Nikkor FX f/2.8 (14-24, 24-70, 70-200VR) <-- carry these for the most amazing clarity
Tokina DX f/2.8 11-16mm <-- great for indoor beamshots on DX sensor

A few months ago I bought a used F100 35mm film camera that I haven't used yet ... gotta try out the 14-24 zoom with that one! I'm just not keen on the cost and hassle of developing, and miss the instant feedback that I have become accustomed to on the D300. On the other hand, film has better resolution, color, and dynamic range than any digital sensor in consumer equipment. And you can develop a whole lot of film for the $2200 price delta between a used F100 and a new D700.

Eventually I will buy an FX sensor camera, but until the price drops precipitously or I can make enough money with it to justify the expense, the D300 will do nicely .


----------



## will (Nov 7, 2009)

Max_Power said:


> A few months ago I bought a used F100 35mm film camera that I haven't used yet ... gotta try out the 14-24 zoom with that one! I'm just not keen on the cost and hassle of developing,



I have, and still use on occasion, a Nikon N80 and an N90s. I had been using Ritz camera for developing and printing. They did a first rate job and were only 1/4 mile to the store from home. They went out of business this past year, now the nearest is Wolf Camera, about 15 miles away. I do mail order to A&I in Hollywood, CA. I did take a few rolls to a Walgreens near here and had them just develop the negatives and put them to a CD. I still have about 25 rolls of film in the freezer. I have been using a Nikon D70s for most of my picture taking.


----------



## tomwoh (Nov 8, 2009)

Just recently purchased a Canon Rebel Ti1, Overall I like the camera and am not unhappy with the purchase. My one issue I had with the camera was when I was taking pictures of my son and friends for homecoming. I made sure the battery was charged etc. I took some video and some pictures with what appeared to me no issues. However when I turned off the camera and turned it back on the pictures/videos were gone. I tried formating the memory card and the camera reported it was sucessful however it didn't fix the issue. When I got home I put the memory card in my computer and it was toast. It would have been great if the camera would have given me some indication the it couldn't write to the card.


----------



## Alan B (Nov 8, 2009)

*Re: Canon 1DSMK3 and EF200 F/2*



NaturalMystic said:


> Wow this thread is still going? LOL. Well since my last post I've upgraded from the Nikon D70 to the D300, and my daily EDC camera - Canon SD700IS is now my wife's and I EDC the SD870IS. I've pre-ordered the Canon G11 as the middle ground camera between the D300 and SD870 and can't wait to get it. I'll also pick up the 270EX flash for it.
> Lenses for the Nikon include the 18-70mm kit lens, 18-200mm VR, 50mm f1.8 prime, 70-300mm G. The 18-200 is the most used though.
> I also do a bit of strobist photography and have 3 SB800 speedlights, Honl grids, snoot, gel holders, Rosco gel pack, umbrellas, 3 sets of stands - lightweight, mid and heavy weight (for my Alien Bees), and too many other accessories to mention!



My growing collection is similar to the above. Years ago I had a collection of Minolta X700 gear, right before everything went autofocus. I stayed out of the digital DSLR until recently, and then did a lot of research. I figured I would get a Canon like many others, but I found by then Nikon had passed up Canon in many areas and had the (18-200 VR) lens and camera that I was looking for.

I started with a D40x, 18-135 and 70-300 VR. The excellent little SB400 flash was soon added, and a 60mm Micro lens. I really wanted the 18-200VR lens but it was not very available for awhile though later I did get one. I was planning to get a D300 but the D90 came out and changed my mind.

The D90 and 18-200VR are superb and do just about anything needed. I have added 12-24, 50-1.8 and 105-2.8 Micro VR but still the 18-200 is the most used lens.

As was mentioned, light is more important than the camera. The SB400 is a great little flash, but I needed something more capable so I selected the SB600. It has off-camera remote control capability so I added a second SB600. It is really sweet. Fully automated flash exposure with both flashes mounted off-camera, or one on and one off. You can even use the on-camera flash as well for a 3 flash setup. The Strobist filters work nicely on the SB600's.

Earlier I experimented with some of the Cactus remote flash triggers and various flashes including the new Vivitar 85Hs and the excellent old Minolta PX360 flashes from the X700.

For set stuff I also got a couple of Alien Bee B800's and their 2.4 ghz wireless triggers and brolly boxes, umbrellas, stands, etc.

For beamshots the flashlight provides the light so the flashes aren't needed. For shots of the equipment a nylon white photo tent makes a great lighting controlled environment, or use shoot-through umbrellas. Pretty cheap on eBay.

For those rare times I don't want to carry the DSLR I use a Canon G9.

However, all that being said, a good point and shoot will work fine for beamshots if you can control the aperture/shutter speed in manual. If you cannot control them then the only way to do beamshots is side by side. Put a reference beam alongside the beam under test and make comparisons. Then the automation will do the same to both beams and the comparison is still useful.

For those interested in starter DSLR's the excellent Nikon D40's are still available for a short time at amazing prices.


----------



## will (Nov 8, 2009)

tomwoh said:


> ... I made sure the battery was charged etc. I took some video and some pictures with what appeared to me no issues. ...



I have an Olympus SW1030 underwater camera. I had been taking it to the beach, turning it on while I walked or went in the water. I guess that was over the period of an hour or so. I was only getting 50-60 pictures before the battery went dead. I charged up the battery and took one picture after another to test out the camera - I got around 400 pictures. Long story, shortened a bit. There is a battery saver mode. I have since turned it on. What it does on this camera is to leave the rear screen on for only a few seconds before it turns it off. the screen being on for an hour is what drained the battery. The disadvantage is that you have to press the shutter to get the screen to display again, the delay could cause a picture to be lost.

I now carry a spare battery in a waterproof plastic case with me. 

Both my Nikon camera and my Olympus have a small LED which flashes while the information is being written to the memory card.


----------



## jdb (Nov 9, 2009)

:wave:

I think it would be more interesting (and perhaps logical, here ?*), to post a photo of your flashlight(s) made with your camera(s), imho ...






so...:

with a Lumix FX35, all what I can do, with some hacks in Photoshop Elements...:candle: 

_cancelled_

*unless moderator precisely don't want pictures here ?


----------



## Alan B (Nov 9, 2009)

If the camera is the interest, then no photoshopping?


----------



## jdb (Nov 9, 2009)

yes, yes, it's not wrong...

but without any "photoshopping", there would'nt be much to see, in this case...:naughty:

_the idea, in this topic where everyone tells us what camera he uses, is just to illustrate with a photo from this camera, and of course a photo of his flashlight...
it's not a contest or smething like that...

so, one without any photoshopping, with my LumixFX35:_


----------



## JohnR66 (Nov 9, 2009)

I have a Canon A610 and fuji film A330. These cameras are older, but they suite the purpose well. I had a DSLR and some lenses, but decided to sell it because I didn't use it much anymore and don't like lugging the gear around.

BTW, you guys with Canon compact cameras. Did you know there is free software that you can put on your memory card and set it up to auto boot when you turn on the camera? It gives you a bunch of features like RAW, advanced display, text reader, intervalometer, games, ect... I've been using it on my A610 for over a year mainly to get RAW shooting capability.
http://chdk.wikia.com/wiki/CHDK


----------



## winston (Nov 10, 2009)

Sigma SA-7. Four rolls of Ilford Delta 3200 left, then I'm going to force myself to go digital.
-Winston


----------



## will (Nov 10, 2009)

winston said:


> Sigma SA-7. Four rolls of Ilford Delta 3200 left, then I'm going to force myself to go digital.
> -Winston


I waited for a time before I got a digital camera. You will like the digital world, I still work with film every now and then, but I really like using the digital, the fact that pictures are available immediately, you can do a lot of tweaking of the pictures on the PC. 

GO for it ....


----------



## wacbzz (Dec 3, 2009)

Bravo25 said:


> Canon. Is there anything else?



Pentax. 

What those that know how to shoot actually shoot with. 

You can lose all those silly dial pre-sets and learn how to actually shoot. :thumbsup:


----------



## Boy SureFire (Dec 3, 2009)

Cannon XTi for DSLR, and Nikon F3HP for film SLR.


----------



## PCC (Dec 4, 2009)

Boy SureFire said:


> Cannon XTi for DSLR, and Nikon F3HP for film SLR.


Looking at your pictures I occurred to me that your F3 HP with 60mm AF Micro-Nikkor is almost the opposite of one of my camera setups: a F4s with an old AI-converted 55mm f/3.5 Micro-Nikkors. Yours is an AF macro lens attached to the last manual focus F while mine is a manual focus macro lens on the first autofocus F.


----------



## Boy SureFire (Dec 4, 2009)

what no pic?

here's a fresh shot of my Nikon with a new friend:naughty:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4159297114/in/set-72157622929871496/


----------

